# Panel gives nod to bull moose hunt in the U.P.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/michigan/news/article_95d7f058-bea3-11e0-962d-001cc4c002e0.html

Tom and Brian here you go!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt...thank you for keeping your eyes open for us.

I am guessing it will be some time...but it does sound like there may be chance. The herd is growing and seem to be strong.

The moose in the photo is a monster, I doubt that was a Michigan moose but one never knows. He sure is brute though over 1300 pound for sure.

Thank you again buddy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No worries Brian! Mind you 10 tags a year you'll be bloody lucky to get one!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...better odd than the lottery. Speaking of Lottery, how did you fair with those numbers Don gave you ?

I sooo would love to be drawn to take a moose in Michigan though !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wrong ones!

Yes it would be awesome!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It sure would beat a 20 flight to Alaska and then shipping that meat back.

Well..we will see.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Marquette is Skips country.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it is Skips country.. and it is only a 7 hour drive from here. I could do that in my sleep...better yet, not.

I like that country up there...very nice and still wild. Still would like to do some brook trout fishing as well as some trapping. Now I can add moose to the list, almost.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I've seen a few over the years---was chased by a good size BULL once while deer hunting-around Nestoria [baraga county]---Walked up on a cow while bow hunting-She wasn't to Happy---Don't have any real desire to hunt one---Was at the release site in the 80's--That was a big deal when they were released-lots of people there to watch them turned lose--Darn impressive------There was a Bull in Marquette this passed week At the park-They findally Darted him and took him back to the woods--One in the town cemetery a few years ago caused alot of attention-----







---sb*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like they really have no fear...I heard there was one at the brewery.


----------

